
Intel Reveals Post-8th Generation Core Architecture: Ice Lake, Built on 10nm+ - kensai
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11722/intel-reveals-ice-lake-core-architecture-10nm-plus
======
kensai
"Given its position as a post-8th gen architecture, Ice Lake is likely to hit
sometime in 2018, perhaps 2019, depending on Intel’s rate of progress with
larger chips and the 10+ process. Intel’s other market segments, such as FPGAs
(Altera), Xeon Phi (MIC) and custom foundry partners, are also in the mix to
get into some 10nm action."

Could we speculate it was a "forced reveal" in order to counter AMD's latest
releases? This Ice Lake is definitely not coming anytime soon.

